# Surf fishing near Fort Morgan



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

What rigging and bait setups should I try for some surf fishing near Fort Morgan? I've got a reel with some 30lb Spectra Braid on it now, but I'm thinking this may not be the best line to use. I've been reading and it looks like most are using 15-20# test. Wondering if my line is too heavy for this application.
As far as rigging, should I just make up a short leader with a 3oz or so weight above it? 
I am planning on using mullet and fleas.

Thanks!


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

I'm just looking for any tips at all. I've been surf fishing a couple of times. We have used dead shrimp and squid. I'm looking to change things up a bit with both bait and technique. Want to catch something other than cat's...


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

any tips for a noob? Talking to myself...


----------



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

Well. I'm a rookie too but I've had some luck every time I've been surf fishing so far. I use 17 lb mono because it cast better than heavier line. I've caght a 24" trout on a top water plug and a 28" redfish on dead shrimp, and lots of catfish. Just keep going fishing is the best advice I know. This year I'm hoping to get into some pompano.

Good luck!


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

spottail said:


> Well. I'm a rookie too but I've had some luck every time I've been surf fishing so far. I use 17 lb mono because it cast better than heavier line. I've caght a 24" trout on a top water plug and a 28" redfish on dead shrimp, and lots of catfish. Just keep going fishing is the best advice I know. This year I'm hoping to get into some pompano.
> 
> Good luck!


spottail, ok on the 17lb mono. I'm headed to pick up some lures today. I'm going to see about a top water plug. Haven't fished one before. 
The catfish are prolific! I did read about trying to read the surf and fish in the low's past the bars. I'm going to focus on that this year and see how my luck changes. Any day fishing is a good day!
best of luck to you!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

use a 2 oz pyramid weight and about 2 foot of leader standard carolina rig. 30 leader lb usually is ok to keep from getting cut off by bluefish. scale down if you see pomps swimming around. Try using live shrimp, sand fleas and cut bait cigar minnows. tip*** add a small piece of pool noodle to the cut bait to keep it off the bottom to keep crabs away. you are going to catch catfish,,just live with it, nothing you can do about it. 

in fort morgan go to the pier on bay side around the pilings. use bull minnows for bait and try for flounder. use sand fleas and hermit crabs around and under the dock and catch sheephead. also you can walk out to the Dixie bar and catch a few reds. good luck. hope this helps....


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

Ended up hooking up several hundred pounds of fish. Here's two I hooked in the surf. The big one was 22#. He hit cut mullet.


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Hope they are still there tomorrow. I'll be there this weekend.


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

msujmccorm said:


> Hope they are still there tomorrow. I'll be there this weekend.


Have fun!


----------



## vworley (May 8, 2010)

msujmccorm said:


> Hope they are still there tomorrow. I'll be there this weekend.


Have fun!


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Leaving for Fort Morgan in a few hours. Can someone refer me to a bait shop in Gulf Shores?


----------



## usaxray25 (May 21, 2011)

Orange Beach---J&M Tackle. They mainly have frozen bait in coolers though. Live bait...you are on your own with a net. At Fort Morgan I have seen people use seine (sp?) nets and cast nets off the shoreline near the pier. Or just pick some up on the way. Stop by Shirley's off the Mobile Bay causeway for dead and live shrimp. Hope that helps! Good luck, I will be going there soon myself!


Oops---guess I'm a little late on this post. Sorry. I will leave it here in case someone is looking to come down this way.


----------

